# IH B414 Gas Highcrop?



## aj86 (May 12, 2012)

Found a B414 gas highcrop, going to go look at it Friday morning. Anyone know much about these? What would be a fair price for it?... Do they have any value? I know it runs but has some issues. Tires are so so. Metal suppose to be decent. The guy said its been sitting in his barn for 25-30 years. He said he would go out once or twice a year and fire it up just to run it. From what I have found on the internet there weren't many gas 414 made. Plus this is a highcrop so I would think it could be something special, maybe. Anything specific I should look out for? Not sure I'd keep it if I buy it. Any input is appriecated


----------



## aj86 (May 12, 2012)

Must be rare if no one know about them?


----------

